# looking for a hedgie sitter for 3 hedgies



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

Is there anyone near Petawawa ON that would be willing to care for 3 hedgies while I'm away. I'm in the military so I sometimes go away on courses and for work and I would like to find someone who would be able to hedgie sit for me. As of now I'm supossed to be away from 7 Oct to 18 or 19 Dec. I have someone who usually does it but she will be away for a big chunk of that time. I will supply everything and also pay you for your time.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Goodluck on finding a sitter. They're not hard to take care of with enouguh love and diligence - do you have any other family/friends who could help?


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmmm... I live in Kingston, and might have a lot of free time/space on my hands the next four months (my boyfriend, also in the CF, might be going on course too  ). Is Kingston too far away for you to drop your hedgies off with all their stuff? I wouldn't be able to get to Petawawa myself.


----------

